# Honey Gourami & Cherry Barb



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

So my Honey Gourami has it out for one of my female Cherry Barbs. He has his little corner in my tank and he doesn't care if the other Cherry Barbs swim through it except this one female Cherry Barb. He gets pissed and attacks her. Right underneath her mouth (I guess you could say her chest area) is pretty beaten up and one of her front fins is torn up. That will grow back and her "chest area" will heal right? She's pretty much hanging out at the top of the tank because of her injured fin I think but she won't stop going into the Gourami's corner. You'd think she would get the picture not to go over there. It's a huge tank with plenty of room but she wants to be in that corner. So any advice? Do I need to separate the two ( I have a 10 gallon I could put her in for awhile) and then after she heals try it again or are they just not meant to be tank mates?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would put her into qt and let her heal or else she is going to end up dieing on you.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I went back to check on her after I posted. She's down at the bottom and can't swim.  UGH!! Anyone want a Honey Gourami?


----------

